# الحشمة حسب الرؤية المسيحية الأصيلة



## aymonded (7 مايو 2016)

*((هذا الكلام يعتبر امتداد وتوضيح لموضوع الحشمة الذي تحدث فيه الأعضاء في قسم الأخبار المسيحي والعامة وللدخول على الموضوع الرئيسي أضغط هنـــــــــــا))
**_______________________
_____________
*​* *** من أين تأتي الحشمة المسيحية الأصيلة ؟؟؟*
* *** أو بمعنى أصح وأدق: من أين تأتي مخافة الله لكي يحترمه الإنسان ويقدره بالعبادة الحسنه والمظهر اللائق في كل زمان !!!
*​*طبعاً أنا مش هاجاوب هاترك لكل واحد فيكم الإجابة لكن هاضع ملامح للموضوع**، علشان بس كان كلامنا في الموضوع المُشار إليه بينصب من جهة الشكل، لأن كتير بيهتموا بصورتنا أمام  الآخرين وأنه بسببنا يجدف على الاسم الحسن، مع أن كل ده هو المظهر الخارجي اللي ظاهر  قدام الناس، لكن من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان، بمعنى أن أي كلام أو مظهر  لازم ينبع من حالة داخلية وليس من مجرد المظهر الشكلي المتغير من جيل لجيل  ومن شكل لشكل آخر !!!! 
لأن مثلاً أيام بولس الرسول وبطرس الرسول كان الزي  والشكل والمظهر مختلف تماماً عن العصور السابقة واللاحقة، وما كان في  أيامهم لا يليق أصبح يليق في عصور أخرى، وهكذا... فما هو المعيار الداخلي  للمسيحي لكي يوزن نفسه عليه لكي يفعل ما يليق في عصره الحديث، بل وفي كل  عصر قادم، لأن أكيد الشكل والمظهر هايختلف كما اختلف في كل عصر سابق، وأحب  أضع بعض القوانين الكنسية لكي أوضح الصورة بشكل أكثر تفصيل ولو ان بعض  القوانين مش القصد منها اللي بنتكلم فيه هنا خالص لكن ممكن نستشف منها  المعنى، وهي من قوانين مجمع غنغرة المكاني وسبق وتم وضعها في المنتدى سابقاً، وقبل أن أضعها أحب أن أكتب بعض الآيات الهامة للغاية:*
*+ وكذلك أن النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل، لا بضفائر أو ذهب أو لآلئ أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن (1تيموثاوس 2: 9)*
*+ وأما أنت فتكلم بما يليق بالتعليم الصحيح:*
*أن يكون (الشيوخ) صاحين ذوي وقار متعقلين أصحاء في الإيمان والمحبة والصبر.*
*كذلك (السيدات) العجائز في سيرة تليق بالقداسة غير ثالبات غير مستعبدات للخمر الكثير مُعلمات الصلاح. لكي ينصحن الحدثات أن يكن محبات لرجالهن ويحببن أولادهن. متعقلات، عفيفات، ملازمات بيوتهن، صالحات، خاضعات لرجالهن، لكي لا يجدف على كلمة الله.*
*+ كذلك عظ الأحداث أن يكونوا متعقلين.  لأنه قد ظهرت نعمة الله المخلصة لجميع الناس. مُعلمة إيانا أن ننكر الفجور والشهوات العالمية ونعيش بالتعقل والبرّ والتقوى في العالم الحاضر. منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسه لأجلنا، لكي يفدينا من كل إثم ويطهر لنفسه شعباً خاصاً غيوراً في أعمال حسنة. (تيطس 2: 1 - 14)*
*+ ولا  تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر والتحلي بالذهب ولبس الثياب. بل  إنسان القلب الخفي، في العديمة الفساد: زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو  قدام الله كثير الثمن. فأنه هكذا كانت قديماً النساء القديسات أيضاً  المتوكلات على الله يزين أنفسهن خاضعات لرجالهن (1بطرس 3: 3 - 5)*​**** وهذه هي قوانين المجمع ****​*القانون الثاني عشر:*​  أن كل من يلبس بدعوى  التقشف الجبة  الخشنة ويدَعي أنه صار بلباسه من أهل الصلاح واخذ يحتقر  الذين يلبسون  المعطف والثياب الفاخرة الشائع استعمالها مع أنهم أتقياء  فليكن مبسلاً  (السادس 7، السابع 17، غنغرة 12)
 خلاصة قديمة للقانون: [ الذي يزدري بالذين يلبسون المعطف (الشائعة الاستعمال) فليكن مبسلاً ]
 تعليق هيفيليه على هذا القانون: [ المعطف هُنا ترجمة كلمة تعني ثوباً كان   يُلبس قديماً فوق الثياب وأما الجبة فهي ثوب فضفاض خشن كان يلبسه الفلاسفة   إظهاراً لاحتقارهم التنعم والطرف... على أن هذا القانون لا يمنع على   الإطلاق أن يكون للرهبان لُباس خاص. وإنما يمنع التباهي به وجعله قيمة   وهمية وخرافية لأي نوع من أنوع اللباس. ]
 *القانون الثالث عشر:*​  إذا تركت المرأة، بحجة التقشف، ثيابها النسائية واستعانت عنها بثياب الرجال فلتكن مبسلة
 (طبعاً الكلام هنا اعتمد على العهد القديم في (تثنية 22: 5) [ لا يكون   متاع رجل على امرأة ولا يلبس رجل ثوب امرأة لأن كل من يعمل ذلك مكروه لدى   الرب إلهك ]، وكان يوجد جماعة تُسمى السفسطائيون كانوا يشيرون على النساء   أن يلبسن كالرجال أو كالرهبان لغاية أنهم يبرهنوا أنهم أتقياء، وبدعوى   التقشف يبرهنوا للناس، أنهم كقديسون لم يبقى عندهم فرق ما بين الجنسين،   والكنيسة منعت هذا لِما يتعلق بسببه من الأوهام البالية والكبرياء والتقوى   الغاشة)
 *القانون الرابع عشر:*​  إذا تركت المرأة زوجها وصممت على أن تبرح سكنه لأنها تكره الزواج وتحتقره فلتكن مبسلة (الرسل 5 و51؛ السادس 13؛ غنغرة 17)
 خلاصة قديمة للقانون: [ لتُبسل النساء اللواتي يهجرن ازواجهن لارتعادهن من الزواج كأنه شرّ ]
 *القانون السابع عشر:*​   إذا حلقت امرأة شعرها  بحجة النُسك، وهو الشعر الذي اعطاها إياه الله  ليُذكرها بخضوعها، كأنها  تلغي بذلك الأمر الصادر لها بالخضوع، لتكن مبسلة
 خلاصة قديمة للقانون: [ اية امرأة تحلق شعر رأسها بدعوى الخضوع لله فلتكن مبسلة ]
 (طبعاً الوضع هنا يختلف عن دخول الدير، فالمرأة تقص شعرها (لا كقانون   إلهي) عند دخولها للدير باعتباره صفة من صفات الجمال وسط العالم، وبكونه   يحتاج عناية خاصة، والراهبة تركت كل زينة جمال في العالم ولم تعد متفرغة   غير للصلاة والعبادة والعمل في الدير ورفع التسبيح والشكر الدائم لله، وهذا   يختلف تماماً عن الذين يصنعون هذا بتقوى غاشة أو اضطراب نفسي أو مرض عقلي   أو كبرياء أو لإظهار قداستهن أمام الناس لينالوا المديح يا من الناس أو  من  أنفسهن او بداعي الرضا عن النفس، أو بسبب التشويش والاعتقادات الخاطئة   والتعاليم التي تربوا عليها خطأ، ولا يقل أحد أنه توجد نساء قصصن شعرهن  على  أساس الموضة ويعتبر هذا القانون يسري عليهن، بل يسري فقط عل مُدَّعين   التقوى، فالقانون واضح ولا يحتاج لتأويل أو تحوير) (***)      ___*تعليق هام على قوانين الكنيسة*___ ​   عموماً الكنيسة وضعت  قوانين ليس بهدف أن تقطع (أو تبسل) أحد من شركة كنيسة الله، بل  بهدف ضبط  حياة الذين يرغبون أن يسيروا سيرة نقية عفيفة حسبما تُعلِّم الكتب   المقدسة. بل كتبت كل الحرومات لأولئك الذين يتجاوزون في ادعائهم النقاوة   والزهد إلى حد العجرفة الباطلة مترفعين على العائشين بأوفر بساطة ومُحدثين   آراء متناقضة للكتب المقدسة وقوانين الكنيسة، صانعين  اضطراب في حياة الناس  بتوصيل تعاليم مشوشة غير منضبطة بسبب عدم فهمهم  للكتب المقدسة وتعلقهم  بشريعة موسى الطقسية الحرفية التي أُبطلت في المسيح، وهم يدَعون المعرفة مع  أن كبرياء قلبهم هو الذي يدفعهم لنشر كل ما هو متناقض مع عمل الله في سرّ  الخلق، لأن *كل شيء حسن وصالح أن كان يُعمل ببساطة قلب وبتقوى في تواضع  ومحبة شديدة لله الحي بل ويصير مقدس بالصلاة مع الشكر*.
_________
(***) أنظر كتاب مجموعة الشرع الكنسي أو قوانين الكنيسة المسيحية الجامعة - جمع   وترجمة وتنسيق الأرشمندريت حنانيا الياس كساب - منشوات النور 1998 من صفحة   157 إلى صفحة 170​​


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 مايو 2016)

ايه ده دى فيها قوانين صعبه جدا 
دا على حسب ما انا فهمت ان مبسل دى يعنى محروم من الكنيسه 
لكن كانت اكيد زمان بينفذوها لكن حاليا ميقدروش 
ميرسى للمعلومات استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ايه ده دى فيها قوانين صعبه جدا
> دا على حسب ما انا فهمت ان مبسل دى يعنى محروم من الكنيسه
> لكن كانت اكيد زمان بينفذوها لكن حاليا ميقدروش
> ميرسى للمعلومات استاذ ايمن



هو طبعاً لو تكرر الموضوع نفسه فالكنيسة المفروض تعمل تحقيق وتستدعي من تقوم بنفس الأفعال للسؤال لأن ممكن تعملها لأنها مش فاهمه أو مخدوعه أو متعثره أو بتعملها ببساطة عن دون قصد أو جهل أو عدم وعي... 
لأن الكنيسة تحرم اللي بيعمها عن قصد وكبرياء قلب وعنده إصرار انه يعمل كده ويعلم باللي بيعمله فيعثر غيره ويربك حياة الناس ويضلهم عن طريق التقوى، لأنها مش هاتحرم اللي بيعمل ده على المستوى الشخصي بعيد عن الناس بس على الأقل علشان خلاص نفسه تفهمه الصح فين.​


----------



## أَمَة (8 مايو 2016)

مستعد دائما لتعطي الجواب الصحيح.

تسلم وتدوم خدمتك.


----------



## fouad78 (8 مايو 2016)

مجهود رائع استاذ ايمن
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2016)

*فرح الله وقوة حياة التقوى تملأ حياتنا كلنا معاً آمين
*​


----------

